# Old enough to ID?



## Black*Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

My babies are getting a little older now, (born 7-3-07), and are L3's.

I took 12 pics. hoping I could get one good one, and that's exactly what I got so here it is.






Can anyone with a little more raising experiance tell me what kind they are?


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say chinese, how many survived so far????


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Chinese or european me thinks


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like chinese.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm no expert my the mantids i did haveawhile back looked just like that except one of them had black spots on the inside of the claws...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

Black spots would indicate Wide arm, where did you get the old ones. But unless you purchased them, that is probably not the case, the Regilosa have spots too, check this photo out. http://bugguide.net/node/view/28989/bgimage


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of Wide arm mantis? Colorado has a lot.... I'm going to try &amp; breed them? Probily easy stuff? Your baby mantis looks great!! Where do you live in Colorado??



> Black spots would indicate Wide arm, where did you get the old ones.


----------



## JT (Jul 28, 2007)

looks like a chinese, straight abdomen (not curled) and the dark horizontal band accross the face says chinese.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 28, 2007)

> Black spots would indicate Wide arm, where did you get the old ones. But unless you purchased them, that is probably not the case, the Regilosa have spots too, check this photo out. http://bugguide.net/node/view/28989/bgimage


Nope! teeny tiny black dots ont the claws towards the front (away from head)...if i remember right...


----------



## Black*Fox (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry! Just after I posted I had to go to a camp and had no computer, so lets see if I can answere a few questions.

1.) A lot of people seem to be saying Chinese, but there is still a posibillity they could be other... Some of them are a little more green while others are brown, so I'll try and get several more pictures of different babies soon. (I took this one at night, so if I get some in the morning it will be easyer to see their true colors I hope.)

2.) So far all 7 I keept are doing fine, as is the 1 my dad keept. The others are loose in the yard, but my nabor has spoted one so we know at least a few have survived out there.

3.) I bought the outhca from a plant shop in California and had them mailed home to me in Colorado, and until I joined this forum I was admitedly nieve. I had no idea there were so many different species of praying mantis, so it never ocured to me to ask the seller what kind they were, (or I wouldn't be posting.)

4.)I don't see any black spots on the arms, but it's hard to tell and for all I know they may still develope some as they get older.

5.) I live in a town called Buena Vista, it's pretty small. And so you know, the word buena is spanish, but the person who long ago named our town WASN'T! So it's pronounced like 'B-u-na.' (Local pet-peave.)

**********

6.) This wasn't origionly part of the topic, but how old do they have to be before you can start to tell the males and femails apart? Are they getting close?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm sorry dont know where that is, But thanks for replying back. It's good to know someone else lives in Colorado.


----------



## JT (Aug 6, 2007)

if you bought the ooth in a flower shop it's either chinese or european. large "fluffy" looking ooth is chinese, european ooth is somewhat smoother in appearance. and you should be able to determine gender at L4-L5


----------

